# New Orleans Hornets (22-11) @ Phoenix Suns (23-9)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










US Airways Center, Phoenix, AZ
8:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_Led by two-time league MVP Steve Nash, the three-time defending Pacific Division champion Phoenix Suns were once again expected to be one of the best teams in the league.


The New Orleans Hornets, meanwhile, were not predicted to one of the NBA's top teams after three straight losing seasons, but are right with Phoenix near the top of the highly competitive Western Conference.

The veteran Suns look to win their fifth straight game and slow down the surprising Hornets as two of the West's top teams square off in Phoenix on Saturday.

The Pacific Division-leading Suns (23-9) have moved ahead of San Antonio atop the West thanks to their winning streak. Phoenix is just a half-game ahead of the second-place Spurs, who are only one game in front of Dallas and New Orleans (22-11) in the Southwest Division.

The Hornets have won seven of their last eight games to climb the standings._

More

West may sit this one out tonight. Hopefully not but if he does, I understand. It would be great to end this West Coast trip 3-0 but I won't be totally disappointed with 2-1. 3-0 would be better though. :biggrin: Let's go Hornets!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd guess his hip might really be stiff...No win tonight without him...Awfully hard to beat a team like PHX without a good bench


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Barbosa isn't this good a shooter...He can't freaking miss tonight...I'm surprised it's not much worse when you're without your second best player and guys like Pargo and Jax are taking his minutes.I guess Pargo can score on Nash though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nash is going to have fifty if scott doesn't take Pargo off him...It looks like he's never even played the game some times.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I never really thought we would this game...Especially since CP shot so poorly...He scored in the 4th though and made a lot of terrific plays on that run...God Pargo is the worst ****ing defender I've ever seen.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. :clap:

Hornets managed to go 3-0 on that road trip. I'm just glad they're headed home without any more injuries. Especially after Mo was undercut by Diaw leaving his face smacking the court and Chris ending up holding his jaw after a Marion elbow. Chris had a really off night (played the entire game) and for a while I wished he'd stop shooting but even on an off night he ended up with 28pts, 10asts and the win. :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't see why that shouldn't be a foul on Diaw...In fact I thought he should have been ejected.The way he reacted you know that he knew exactly what he had done.WHen a guy is up in the air and you take his legs out from beneath him that's a very dangerous play and the officials should at least pretend that they are going to protect the players.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I really don't see why that shouldn't be a foul on Diaw...In fact I thought he should have been ejected.The way he reacted you know that he knew exactly what he had done.WHen a guy is up in the air and you take his legs out from beneath him that's a very dangerous play and the officials should at least pretend that they are going to protect the players.


I agree.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Dudes, do we got a team right here?

This is getting to be amazing.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Wow. Was expecting a letdown on the back to back without West. Then when I saw 105 to 105 on the scoreboard with like 5:43 left, I was hyped (was watching the Jaguars game at the time). Great Win!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They actually showed the highlights at the very beginning of NBA Gamenight...Usually have to record it so I don't miss the Hornets highlights.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The 1 and only 3 pointer CP hit (1-7) tonight put the Hornets up for good. :clap:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I just realized something...this team is good. I mean damn good. I didn't start watching until halftime and I was like losing by 11 is just what I expected. But the way they played in the 2nd half was amazing. Including the fact that our big men were being fouled repeatedly and no fouls were called. I never expected to go 3-0 on this road trip and especially without David West for the last game.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, MoPete really chipped in today. I was concerned about his shot all season but he was absolutely wet out there. Its great to think that we have more than 2-3 guys out there that can take over and step up for us.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Man, MoPete really chipped in today. I was concerned about his shot all season but he was absolutely wet out there. Its great to think that we have more than 2-3 guys out there that can take over and step up for us.


Yeah, Mo was nice tonight. The one that really stood up to the challenge was Pargo. Glad he was able to contribute tonight.

Oh yeah, and what was up with Nash having 21 points in the 1st half and then adding only 2 more in the entire second half?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did anyone see Hilton's block on Amare? I was like whoa! Did the rim block that or did Hilton block it? I had to hit rewind to make sure.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want bandwagoners, now.


----------

